# Bremseinstellung am Forellenteich



## filli21 (26. August 2009)

Hallo an alle,bin recht neu hier und habe mir hier schon ne Menge durchgelesen, da ich noch bis vor kurzem garnichts über das Angeln wusste. Habe noch keinen Angelschein (ist in Arbeit hoffe das klappt) und war bis jetzt einmal in Holland am Forellenteich. Haben dort erst mit Pose und dann nach einem sehr hilfreichen Tipp und geschenkter Teile (Bleie,Vorfächer und Pose) geschleppt,was sehr erfolgreich war. Jetzt wollen wir wieder dort hin und ich wollte mir vorher ne eigene erste Rute zulegen.Da ich wie gesagt nicht viel Ahnung habe kommt ein Bekannter mit (lange Angelerfahrung |kopfkrat ) der mir vorgeschlagen hat ne Feeder-Rute zu holen 3,90m lang und nen Wurfgewicht bis 180g + mittlere Stationärrolle + 25 Monofile Schnur, damit ich wenn der Schein dann da ist nen möglichst weites Spektrum abfischen kann. Jetzt ist meine Frage, da die Rute ja (meines Erachtens nach) für Forellen ja überdeminsioniert ist wie stelle ich die Bremse richtig ein? Das Schnur abläuft wenn die Rute krumm ist wäre doch zu hart oder?

Bin für jede Antwort Dankbar.

Mfg 
Filli21


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2009)

*AW: Bremseinstellung am Forellenteich*

Du solltest die Bremse so einstellen, dass die Schnur freigegeben wird bevor sie reisst, du aber genug Druck aufbauen kannst um den Fisch zu landen. Bei einer 25er Hauptschnur solltest du eigentlich jede Forelle rausbekommen, allerdings kannst du ja übers Vorfach doch noch fein Fischen. 
Falls du dir ganz unsicher bist frage doch direkt am Teich einen erfahrenen Angler ob er dir kurz hilft, das Einstellen der Bremse dauert ja nur Sekunden.

Ein Wurfgewicht bis 180g ist in der Tat ziemlich happig. Angelst du nach deine Prüfung an einem stark fließenden Gewässer oder wie?
Mit einer leichten Picker- oder Feederrute kannst du im Stillwasser und in langsam strömenden Gewässern prima zurecht kommen und am Forellensee machen solche Ruten auch unheimlichen Spaß. Mit einer Schweren feeder hast du zumindest beim Werfen das Nachsehen, da es auf Dauer anstrengend wird. Möglich ist es trotzdem, nicht zuletzt weil die Bisse dank sensibler Rutenspitze super angezeigt werden.
Eine so lange Rute ermöglicht es zudem Vorfächer von über 2 Metern zu verwenden, was bei Sbiromontagen nie verkehrt ist.


----------



## filli21 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Bremseinstellung am Forellenteich*

Hallo,
ja werde nach bestandener Prüfung u.a. an Rhein und Ruhr unterwegs sein da sie nur nen Katzensprung von mir entfernt sind. Denke das man den Rhein unter stark fließende Gewässer zählen kann...

Sollte die Forelle denn richtig Schnur beim Drill nehmen? Sehe nämlich sehr viele die die Fische einfach nur reinziehen was das Zeug hält, ohne das der Fisch irgendwelche Ermüdungserscheinungen zeigt. Da brauch man ja auch keine Bremse. Ich denke werde mir kurz helfen lassen bevor ich irgendwas falsch mache.#c

Mfg


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2009)

*AW: Bremseinstellung am Forellenteich*



> Sollte die Forelle denn richtig Schnur beim Drill nehmen?


Nein, die Bremse dient als Rückversicherung falls der Fisch Schnur nimmt. Es ermöglicht uns mit Schnüren zu fischen, die eigentlich zu dünn für den betreffenden Fisch ist. Ich fische teilweise mit 16er Hauptschnur auf Forellen, sie erlaubt mir eine höhere Wurfweite als ihre dickeren Kollegen (gerad ebei Miniwobblern enorm wichtig), stören das Spiel der Kunstköder kaum und sind recht unauffällig. Ich muss aber in Kauf nehmen dass bei fast jedem Fisch die Bremse gebraucht wird. In gewissem Rahmen kann der Fisch also Schnur abziehen wie er lustig ist. Im Freiwasser ohne Hindernisse ist das weniger Problematisch, am Hindernisreichen Gewässer aber sehr gefährlich, weil der Fischt einfach mal in die Seerosen zieht. Die Bremseneinstellung und die Tragkraft der Shcnur ist also immer den Umständen anzupassen.
Wenn selbst bei kleineren und mittleren Fischen Schnur von der Rolle gezogen wird ist es ein Hinweis drauf dass man bei einem großen Fisch eher vom Fisch gedrillt wird als umgekehrt.

Dass einige Angler ihre Fische einfach rankurbeln kann mehrere Gründe haben. 
1. Sie wissen es nicht besser. Gerade die berüchtigten "Plumpsangler" kennen die Funktion einer Bremse nicht und kurbeln den Fisch einfach ran. Da sie eh mit dickem gerät angeln können sie es sich auch erlauben, da das Gerät lange nicht ausgelastet ist. 
Nachteil: Wenig Drillgefühl, weniger Wurfweite, auffälligeres Angeln und das Keschern des Fisches wird unter Umständen zum Affentanz, da der Fisch noch nicht ermüdet ist wenn er über den Kescher gleitet. Wenn der noch fitte Fisch vor dem Kescher herumspringt gleicht das Keschern mitunter eher dem Tennisspielen. Bei uu harten Drillen ist die Gefahr von Ausschlitzer zudem erhöht, was bei Forellen aber weniger Problematisch ist.

2. Gerade an kleinen Gewässern kann es einfach nötig sein den Fisch so schnell wie möglich aus dem Wasser zu holen, da der Abstand zum Nachbarn teilweise sehr gering ist. Je länger die Forelle im Wasser ist desto höher ist die Gefahr von Schnürtüddel mit dem Nachbarn. Ein Großer Kescher empfielt sich dann aber dringend.

Grundsätzlich gilt: so fein wie möglich, so grob wie nötig.


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. August 2009)

*AW: Bremseinstellung am Forellenteich*

Beim Anschlag habe ich die Bremse relativ weit zu, ist dann der Fisch gehakt, löse ich die Bremse leicht. Beim drillen spielt man eh etwas mit der Bremse.
Lieber lasse ich den Fisch noch etwas abziehen und mache ihn müde, als dass ich auf biegen und brechen dagegen halte und wie wild einkurbele wobei ich einen Vorfach-/Schnurbruch riskiere.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. August 2009)

*AW: Bremseinstellung am Forellenteich*

Zu einer 25er Monoschnur würde übrigens eine 22er Hauptschnur passen, da das Vorfach bei einem Abriss nur als Rückversicherung dient um nur den Haken und etwas Vorfachschnur statt der gesamten Montage zu verlieren.
Ein solches Gerät ist aber für die normalen Teichforellen schon etwas überdimensioniert. Mit einem Vorfach der Stärke 0,20 oder 0,18 wirst du vermutlich mehr Bisse bekommen. Dann musst du aber die Bremseinstellung auf dein Vorfach abstimmen.


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Bremseinstellung am Forellenteich*

feeder rute is perfekt fürs schleppen. ich benutze auch eine zum schleppen wegen der empfindlichen spitze xD


----------



## Silvo (26. August 2009)

*AW: Bremseinstellung am Forellenteich*



filli21 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja werde nach bestandener Prüfung u.a. an Rhein und Ruhr unterwegs sein da sie nur nen Katzensprung von mir entfernt sind. Denke das man den Rhein unter stark fließende Gewässer zählen kann...
> 
> Sollte die Forelle denn richtig Schnur beim Drill nehmen? Sehe nämlich sehr viele die die Fische einfach nur reinziehen was das Zeug hält, ohne das der Fisch irgendwelche Ermüdungserscheinungen zeigt. Da brauch man ja auch keine Bremse. Ich denke werde mir kurz helfen lassen bevor ich irgendwas falsch mache.#c
> ...


hey phillip,:vik:
man hätte ich deine Handynummer könnten wir uns mal treffen dann kann ich dir genau sagen was du für rhein und ruhr brauchst bin auch sehr oft da.würde dir aber ne geflochtene empfehlen mit ner mono Schlagschnur.
Ich freu mich schon wenn wir mal zusammen feedern gehen da kann ich dir ein paar coole stellen zeigen.du brauchst keine 180 gr denn 120 tuns auch sonst spürst ja garnicht mehr den Fisch.

gruß
Silvo


----------



## filli21 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Bremseinstellung am Forellenteich*

@ Ronny

Steinigt mich jetzt nicht aber was meinst du mit "zur 25 Mono würde ne 22 Hauptschur passen?" Was ist mit Hauptschnur gemeint?
Also sollte bei Teichforellen die Bremse schon sehr hart eingestellt sein da ja meist nicht wirklich viel Platz zum nächsten ist.

@silvo

Ja können wir auf jeden Fall mal machen aber mit dem Schein dauert ja noch bischen da im September erst der Vorbereitungslehrgang ist und denke mal Oktober oder November Prüfung. Aber kann ja auch so ma mitkommen schon ma bischen abgucken ^^


----------



## filli21 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Bremseinstellung am Forellenteich*

@silvo

Geflochtene für den Rhein oder Ruhr aber doch nicht für den Forellenteich oder? 

Wie mache ich das denn wenn ich ohne Pose den Köder in ca. 1m tiefe anbieten will? Styroporkügelchen zum auftreiben oder wie?|kopfkrat


----------



## derporto (26. August 2009)

*AW: Bremseinstellung am Forellenteich*



filli21 schrieb:


> @ Ronny
> 
> Steinigt mich jetzt nicht aber was meinst du mit "zur 25 Mono würde ne 22 Hauptschur passen?" Was ist mit Hauptschnur gemeint?
> Also sollte bei Teichforellen die Bremse schon sehr hart eingestellt sein da ja meist nicht wirklich viel Platz zum nächsten ist.
> ...



grade wenn du an einem teich angelst an dem große forellen zu erwarten sind, solltest du die bremse nicht zu geschlossen lassen, also nicht zu hart einstellen. forellen legen gerne gute fluchten und sprünge hin, bei denen dir ein kleiner puffer von vorteil sein kann.ich kann dir keine joule-angaben machen, das ganze ist einfach erfahrungssache.du solltest per hand noch mit etwas kraftaufwand schnur abziehen können.

besonders wenn du mir geflochtener schnur fischst


----------



## filli21 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Bremseinstellung am Forellenteich*

Alles klar werde versuchen eure Tipps zu beherzigen.
Danke #h


----------



## filli21 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Bremseinstellung am Forellenteich*

So wollte doch jetzt mal berichten.

Habe jetzt eine Feeder (Attack Black Widow) mit 80g WG 365cm und ner 25 Monofile auf der Alu Braid 30. Waren am Forellenteich und haben mit ner Vau-Feder-Montage(richtig geschrieben? #c ) geschleppt und ganz gut Erfolg gehabt, habe 9 Forellen verhaften können und hat echt Spass gemacht. Bremse habe ich auch eingestellt, die aber bei den Forellen nicht zum Einsatz kam. Nur gegen Ende tat mir das Handgelenk etwas weh.....aber das war es Wert.  :m


----------

